# Spiele regeln Lüfter scheinbar eigenständig



## JeromeAtom (7. Juni 2019)

*Spiele regeln Lüfter scheinbar eigenständig*

Hallo zusammen.

In Smart Fan 5 von Gigabyte habe ich die für mich besten Lüfter/Pumpen-Einstellungen bestimmt. Läuft auch alles super.

Sobald ich jedoch ein Spiel starte z.B. The Division 2, scheint das Spiel die Lüfter & Pumpe selber zu regulieren. Die Pumpe bspw. fängt an zu Summen, und die Lüfter drehen langsamer. Deutlich wird das, wenn ich zwischen Desktop und Spiel hin und her switche. 


Hier noch meine Komponenten:
CPU: i7 8700K
MB: Gigabyte  Aorus Pro Wifi
GraKa: Gigabyte Aourus RTX 2080 Ti Xtreme
WaKü: Thermaltake Water 3.0 360 ARGB Sync

Denke RAM, Gehäuse u. Netzteil spielen keine Rolle dabei.


Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


Liebe Grüße
Jerome


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Spiele regeln Lüfter scheinbar eigenständig*

Ist doch schön, damit schützt sich dein System vor Überhitzung. 

Was genau ist jetzt deine Frage?


----------



## JeromeAtom (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Spiele regeln Lüfter scheinbar eigenständig*

Naja die Lüfter drehen im Spiel langsamer, also ist das eher kontraproduktiv. Meine Frage ist einfach, ob u. wie ich dafür sorgen kann, dass das Spiel die Lüfter-Einstellungen nicht überspielt, sondern genauso weiter gekühlt wird, wie von mir eingestellt.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Spiele regeln Lüfter scheinbar eigenständig*

Spiele haben eigentlich kein Zugriff darauf und nehmen für gewöhnlich keinen Einfluss auf die Lüftersteuerung, das Problem ist also woanders zu suchen. Mit welchen Programmen steuerst du die Lüfter?


----------



## Scubaman (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Spiele regeln Lüfter scheinbar eigenständig*

Normalerweise greifen Spiele nicht auf die Lüftersteuerung zu... Kann es sein, dass da die Software Deiner Wasserkühlung Unsinn treibt?


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Spiele regeln Lüfter scheinbar eigenständig*

Hilfreich wäre auch sich die tatsächlichen Drehzahlen anzeigen zu lassen.  
HW Info 64 oder sowas installieren und schauen.


----------



## JeromeAtom (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Spiele regeln Lüfter scheinbar eigenständig*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Ich habe mir HWInfo64 heruntergeladen und mir die Drehzahl der Pumpe mal im Spiel angeschaut. 
Die Pumpe läuft konstant bei 1600 PWM - und somit genau wie ich es eingestellt habe. Das Spiel reguliert also tatsächlich nicht die Pumpe. Jedoch bleibt das Problem, dass die Pumpe - sobald ich das Spiel starte / aufrufe - laut anfängt zu summen. Es ist unglaublich störend und ich bekomme langsam die Kriese.. Hat dazu evtl. jemand eine Idee woran es liegen kann?


----------



## kayuna (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Spiele regeln Lüfter scheinbar eigenständig*

Vielleicht ist dein NT doch zu schwach oder der Sataanschluß hat einen wech bei dir....


----------



## Venom89 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Spiele regeln Lüfter scheinbar eigenständig*



JeromeAtom schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> 
> Ich habe mir HWInfo64 heruntergeladen und mir die Drehzahl der Pumpe mal im Spiel angeschaut.
> Die Pumpe läuft konstant bei 1600 PWM - und somit genau wie ich es eingestellt habe. Das Spiel reguliert also tatsächlich nicht die Pumpe.



Bist du dir sicher, dass dieses Geräusch von der Pumpe ausgeht? 



> Jedoch bleibt das Problem, dass die Pumpe - sobald ich das Spiel starte / aufrufe - laut anfängt zu summen. Es ist unglaublich störend und ich bekomme langsam die Kriese.. Hat dazu evtl. jemand eine Idee woran es liegen kann?



Versuche mal das Geräusch zu lokalisieren, sonst können wir hier nur raten. 
Ich würde mal schauen ob evtl die Spulen von Netzteil oder Grafikkarte pfeifen. 



kayuna schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist dein NT doch zu schwach oder der Sataanschluß hat einen wech bei dir....



Ein zu schwaches Netzteil äußert sich meist in spontaner Ruhe (abschalten) und nicht in irgendwelchen lauten


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Spiele regeln Lüfter scheinbar eigenständig*

Sollte doch mit HWInfo zu ermitteln sein welcher Lüfter tatsächlich hochdreht, wir könnten hier nur raten.

Vermutlich handelt es sich aber um die Lüfter der AiO, welche wahrscheinlich am CPU_Fan Anschluss hängen.


----------



## harl.e.kin (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Spiele regeln Lüfter scheinbar eigenständig*

Niemals die Pumpe die da anfängt zu pfeifen. Unter Garantie Coil Whining.


----------

